# Create Network In Rv...share Wifi Connection...share Personal Media



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice to have something that can take all the headaches out of getting all your devices online while camping or traveling on vacation? Look no further...the Hootoo "TripMate Titan" can do it all...and a bit more! We've had this device for about a year and can't believe what it offers for around under $40.

There have been a few threads on this topic and I know there are a LOT of great solutions for this, besides the one I refer to in the links below. However, I wanted to put this video together to show folks what can be done with the Hootoo device. Again, this is not the only solution or might not even be the best solution for your needs...just wanted to share what we use and why we like it.

Click here for the Blog and read all information first, then watch video

Click here to just watch video on YouTube


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

A couple questions.

Scenario 1

I am rebroadcasting the park/hotel wifi but using my home network name and password. Is the connection only as secure as the original wifi from the park/hotel? In other words, the signal between my devices and the Tripmate is secure but the connection between the Tripmate and the park/hotel wifi may still be unsecure. Is that correct?

Scenario 2

Same question but with the Tripmate connected directly to the wired network at the park/hotel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> A couple questions.
> 
> Scenario 1
> 
> ...


You have the ability to setup a WPA2 encrypted network which allows you to secure your files from notoriously unsecured hotel/public wifi networks. Think of it this way...someone with the skills could see the Hootoo devices IP address, but every device connect to the Hootoo is behind a whichever security protocol you select. Same for wired or wireless.

Think of it as having a second locking door in your hotel room....is it perfect...No. It is better than not having it...YES!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I understand that I would still have the same encryption between my devices and the Hootoo. My concern is between the Hootoo and an unprotected wireless network.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It would be the same as any other device you connect to the campground or hotel's network. However, there would only be one connection vs however many device you have.


----------

